# The Race for the Playoffs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Almost every day I will update in this thread where the Pacers are in the standings, and some games to look out for as our quest for the playoffs (or lottery) continues

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td> L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>22</td> <td>0.656</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>26-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>19-12</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.621</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-17</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 8</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.563</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-19</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>24-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.574</td> <td>5.0</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-8 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>20-16</td> <td>6-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 9</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">*Indiana<sup class="super">7</sup>*</td> <td>*30*</td> <td>*35*</td> <td>*0.462*</td> <td>*12.5*</td> <td>*21-17*</td> <td>*7-5 *</td> <td>*19-14*</td> <td>*11-21*</td> <td>*1-9 *</td> <td>*W 1*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>17-16</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando</td> <td>30</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.448</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>10-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>19-22</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-15</td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>26</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.394</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>17-16</td> <td>9-24 </td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>26</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.388</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>14-18</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.379</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-15</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>24</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.358</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.303</td> <td>23.0</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-23 </td> <td>11-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central Division
7th in Eastern Conference
Tied for 15th in league (Clippers)

One game has already happened today, so here are some others to look for tonight:

Knicks 92 Raptors 74

*Magic @ Heat 6 PM NBALP
Clippers @ Nets 6 PM NBALP
Rockets @ Sixers 6 PM NBALP RTV*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 18th:
*

Nets 101 Clippers 95

Magic 97 Heat 83

Rockets 124 Sixers 74

...ouch.

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>23</td> <td>0.646</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>26-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>19-13</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.621</td> <td>1.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-17</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 8</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.563</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-19</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>24-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.574</td> <td>4.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-8 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.545</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>20-17</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.463</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-16</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">*Indiana<sup class="super">8</sup>*</td> <td>*30*</td> <td>*35*</td> <td>*0.462*</td> <td>*12.0*</td> <td>*21-17*</td> <td>*7-5 *</td> <td>*19-14*</td> <td>*11-21*</td> <td>*1-9 *</td> <td>*W 1*</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando</td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>19-22</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-15</td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>26</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.388</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>17-17</td> <td>9-24 </td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>26</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.388</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>14-18</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.379</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-15</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>24</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.358</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.303</td> <td>22.5</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-23 </td> <td>11-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
8th in East
16th in League

*Important games tomorrow:*

None


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 20th*

Nuggets 94 Nets 90

Mavs 92 Knicks 77

Pistons 96 Sixers 75

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>23</td> <td>0.652</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>24-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.612</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>23-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.565</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.545</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>20-17</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>19-14</td> <td>11-22</td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.448</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>19-22</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-16</td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.397</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>26</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.382</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>15-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>17-17</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.379</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-15</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>25</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.368</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>16-22</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>16-18</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.299</td> <td>23.5</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-23 </td> <td>11-24</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Important Games Tomorrow:*

Magic vs. Raptors 7 PM NBALP

Philly's lost 2 in a row to fall further into the Atlanta/Milwaukee region, so I'll stop including them unless they manage to separate themselves.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I am affraid we got nothing at the end.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Orlando and New Jersey have played 2 more games then us so far...that gives us the advantage with more games remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Orlando and New Jersey have played 2 more games then us so far...that gives us the advantage with more games remaining.


Or rather, the disadvantage, since we just have more games to lose.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

So how far away from a draft pick are we right now?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

the Raptors helped us out tonight with a victory over the Magic. Jose Calderon, Anthony Parker and Andrea Bargnani were all out for the Raptors and they still managed to win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 21st*

Raptors 92 Magic 85

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>23</td> <td>0.652</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.603</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>23-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.561</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-20</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.544</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>25-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>24-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.565</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.552</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>14-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.449</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>18-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>30</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.448</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>19-14</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.448</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>19-22</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-16</td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.391</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>14-27</td> <td>5-8 </td> <td>15-19</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>26</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.382</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>15-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>17-17</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>26</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.377</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>16-18</td> <td>10-25</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.373</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-16</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.294</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-24 </td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Important Games Tomorrow:

*Trailblazers @ Knicks 7:30 PM NBALP



> So how far away from a draft pick are we right now?


We're 19th in the league right now, and need to finish 21st. We're actually tied with New York now, so if we drop below them, that makes us #20. Then we'd need one of Minnesota, Sacramento, or Portland to have a better record than us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 22nd*

Blazers 92 Knicks 86

*March 23rd*

Magic 90 Nets 82

Cavs 90 Knicks 68

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.632</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-12</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.609</td> <td>1.5</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>27-9 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.552</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.551</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>25-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.571</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.544</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>21-18</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>14-20</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>19-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Indiana<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>22-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey</td> <td>31</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.449</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.435</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>19-23</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>12-22</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>27</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.391</td> <td>16.5</td> <td>16-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.386</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>14-27</td> <td>5-8 </td> <td>15-20</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.373</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-16</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>26</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.371</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>16-18</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.290</td> <td>23.5</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>11-24</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td></tr></tbody></table>

4th in Central
8th in East
17th in League

*Games to watch tomorrow:*

None


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't mind playing Cleveland in the first round.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 24th

*Nets 113 Bobcats 107

*March 25th

*None

*Games to watch tonight:

*Raptors vs. Celtics 7:30 ET
Magic vs. Knicks 7:30 ET

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.638</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>28-12</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>24-12</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>15-18</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.551</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>25-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.544</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-22</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.577</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>10-3 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.536</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>21-19</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>23-12</td> <td>14-20</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>19-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>31</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.449</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>20-15</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.435</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>19-23</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>12-22</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>28</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>16.5</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>10-25</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.380</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>14-27</td> <td>5-8 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.368</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>12-29</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-17</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>26</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.366</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>16-19</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.290</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>11-24</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tomorrow:

*None


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 26th

*Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>45</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.643</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>28-12</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>21-13</td> <td>24-12</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>15-18</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.543</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>22-19</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>14-20</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.543</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>25-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>25-10</td> <td>13-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.583</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>10-3 </td> <td>27-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.536</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.465</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>20-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>31</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.449</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>20-15</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>30</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.429</td> <td>15.0</td> <td>19-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>18-18</td> <td>12-22</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>28</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>10-25</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.375</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>14-28</td> <td>5-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>26</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.366</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>16-19</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.362</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>12-29</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-17</td> <td>9-27 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>21</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.300</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>10-25</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Games to watch tomorrow:

*Magic vs. Celtics 7:30 PM ET NBALP
Cavs vs. Knicks 7:30 PM ET NBALP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 28th

*Boston 105 Orlando 96

New York 97 Cleveland 93

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>45</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.643</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>28-12</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>21-13</td> <td>24-12</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>25-18</td> <td>8-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-19</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.549</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>26-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>13-22</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.543</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>24-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.583</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>10-3 </td> <td>27-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.535</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>22-20</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.465</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>23-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.458</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>31</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.437</td> <td>14.5</td> <td>22-20</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-16</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.437</td> <td>14.5</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>12-22</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>28</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.394</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>27</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.375</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>18-24</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>17-19</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.370</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>14-29</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.357</td> <td>20.0</td> <td>12-29</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-17</td> <td>9-28 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>22</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.310</td> <td>23.5</td> <td>14-27</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>11-25</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 2</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tonight:

*None


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 29th

*None

*March 30th

*Pistons 110 Nets 105

Mavs 105 Knicks 103

Sixers 88 Celtics 82

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.639</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>22-13</td> <td>24-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>25-18</td> <td>8-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-19</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.556</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>27-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.542</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>22-20</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>15-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.589</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>30-13</td> <td>11-3 </td> <td>28-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.535</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.466</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-24</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>22-14</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.458</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>23-19</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">*Indiana*</td> <td>*31*</td> <td>*41*</td> <td>*0.431*</td> <td>*15.0*</td> <td>*22-21*</td> <td>*7-7 *</td> <td>*20-16*</td> <td>*11-25*</td> <td>*2-8 *</td> <td>*L 4*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.431</td> <td>15.0</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>29</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.403</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>18-24</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>28</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.384</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>19-24</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>18-19</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.370</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>14-29</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.352</td> <td>20.5</td> <td>12-30</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-17</td> <td>9-29 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>22</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.306</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>14-28</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>11-25</td> <td>11-25</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tonight:*

Sixers @ Nets 7:30 PM ET NBALP
Knicks @ Hornets 8:00 ET NBALP


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow, I just can't believe we have the same record as the Knicks....:no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*March 31st

*Nets 86 Sixers 82

Hornets 103 Knicks 94

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.639</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>22-13</td> <td>24-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.603</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>26-18</td> <td>9-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>17-19</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.556</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>27-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.542</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>22-20</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>15-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.581</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>30-14</td> <td>11-4 </td> <td>28-10</td> <td>15-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.535</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.466</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>24-19</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>20-17</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.466</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-24</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>22-14</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">_*Indiana*_</td> <td>_*31*_</td> <td>_*41*_</td> <td>_*0.431*_</td> <td>_*15.0*_</td> <td>_*22-21*_</td> <td>_*7-7 *_</td> <td>_*20-16*_</td> <td>_*11-25*_</td> <td>_*2-8 *_</td> <td>_*L 4*_</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.425</td> <td>15.5</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>29</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.397</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>18-25</td> <td>6-6 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>28</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.384</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>19-24</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>18-19</td> <td>10-26</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.370</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>14-29</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.352</td> <td>20.5</td> <td>12-30</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-17</td> <td>9-29 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>22</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.306</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>14-28</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>11-25</td> <td>11-25</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch today: *

T'Wolves at Magic 6:00 PM ET NBATV


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 1st

*Wolves 105 Magic 104

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.644</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>30-13</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>23-13</td> <td>24-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.595</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>26-19</td> <td>9-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>17-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3x</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.562</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>28-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.542</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>25-17</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>13-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.587</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>31-14</td> <td>11-4 </td> <td>28-10</td> <td>16-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.534</td> <td>8.0</td> <td>22-21</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.466</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>24-19</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>20-17</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.459</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>21-24</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>22-15</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">_*Indiana*_</td> <td>_*32*_</td> <td>_*41*_</td> <td>_*0.438*_</td> <td>_*15.0*_</td> <td>_*22-21*_</td> <td>_*7-7 *_</td> <td>_*21-16*_</td> <td>_*11-25*_</td> <td>_*3-7 *_</td> <td>_*W 1*_</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.425</td> <td>16.0</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>29</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.397</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>18-25</td> <td>6-6 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>28</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.378</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>19-25</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>18-19</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.365</td> <td>20.5</td> <td>14-30</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>15-22</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.347</td> <td>21.5</td> <td>12-31</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-18</td> <td>9-29 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 6</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.315</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>15-28</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>12-25</td> <td>11-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th

*Games to watch tomorrow

*None


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 2nd:

*None

*April 3rd:

*None

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.649</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>31-13</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>23-13</td> <td>25-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>45</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>26-19</td> <td>9-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>18-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3x</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>28-17</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.541</td> <td>8.0</td> <td>23-21</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>25-12</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.587</td> <td>4.5</td> <td>31-14</td> <td>11-4 </td> <td>28-10</td> <td>16-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.534</td> <td>8.5</td> <td>25-18</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-10</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.466</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>24-19</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>20-17</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.459</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>21-24</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>22-15</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">_*Indiana*_</td> <td>_*32*_</td> <td>_*42*_</td> <td>_*0.432*_</td> <td>_*16.0*_</td> <td>_*22-22*_</td> <td>_*7-8 *_</td> <td>_*21-17*_</td> <td>_*11-25*_</td> <td>_*3-7 *_</td> <td>_*L 1*_</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.425</td> <td>16.5</td> <td>20-24</td> <td>3-9 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>29</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.397</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>18-25</td> <td>6-6 </td> <td>19-17</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>29</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.387</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>20-25</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>19-19</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>27</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.365</td> <td>21.0</td> <td>14-30</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>15-22</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.342</td> <td>22.5</td> <td>12-31</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>16-19</td> <td>9-29 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 7</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.315</td> <td>24.5</td> <td>15-28</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>12-25</td> <td>11-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tonight:

*Raptors @ Magic 7:00 PM ET NBALP
Hawks @ Nets 7:30 PM ET NBALP
Sixers @ Knicks 7:30 PM ET NBALP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Now or never
> 
> 
> The Pacers are trying to catch Orlando for the final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. The Pacers' next four games are against teams with worse records than theirs.
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070404/SPORTS04/704040479/1062/SPORTS04


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 4th:

*Raptors 111 Magic 108

Sixers 92 Knicks 90

Nets 101 Hawks 86


*April 5th:

*None

*April 6th:

*Wolves 99 Knicks 94

Bulls 105 Nets 74

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.640</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>31-14</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>23-14</td> <td>25-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>33-14</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">3x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>27-20</td> <td>9-5 </td> <td>27-11</td> <td>19-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4a</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.566</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>30-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-23</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.553</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>25-12</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.520</td> <td>9.0</td> <td>25-20</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>26-12</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>35</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.467</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>25-20</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>21-17</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.453</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>21-25</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>22-16</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">*Indiana*</td> <td>*33*</td> <td>*42*</td> <td>*0.440*</td> <td>*15.0*</td> <td>*23-22*</td> <td>*7-8 *</td> <td>*21-17*</td> <td>*12-25*</td> <td>*3-7 *</td> <td>*W 1*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>31</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.413</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>20-25</td> <td>3-10 </td> <td>19-20</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>30</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>19-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>30</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.390</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>21-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>19-20</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>28</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.368</td> <td>20.5</td> <td>15-31</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>16-22</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>26</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.347</td> <td>22.0</td> <td>13-32</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>17-19</td> <td>9-30 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>52</td> <td>0.307</td> <td>25.0</td> <td>15-30</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>12-26</td> <td>11-26</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

So basically, it's playoffs or bust at this point. We're 2 games ahead of New York with 7 remaining, and only 1 back of Orlando. To get our pick back, we'd still have to fall behind two of New York, Minnesota, Portland, and Philadelphia. That doesn't seem too likely, so we really need to gain more ground on Orlando.

*Games to watch tomorrow:

*Grizzlies @ Magic 7 PM ET NBALP
Wizards @ Nets 7:30 PM ET NBALP
Knicks vs. Bucks 8:30 PM ET NBALP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 7th:

*Magic 116 Grizzlies 89

Nets 120 Wizards 114

Knicks 118 Bucks 113

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.640</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>31-14</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>23-14</td> <td>25-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>33-14</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.566</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>30-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-23</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4x</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.553</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>25-12</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>27-20</td> <td>9-5 </td> <td>27-11</td> <td>19-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.513</td> <td>9.5</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>26-12</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.474</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>26-20</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>35</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.461</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>21-25</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">_*Indiana*_</td> <td>_*34*_</td> <td>_*42*_</td> <td>_*0.447*_</td> <td>_*14.5*_</td> <td>_*24-22*_</td> <td>_*7-8 *_</td> <td>_*22-17*_</td> <td>_*12-25*_</td> <td>_*4-6 *_</td> <td>_*W 2*_</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>32</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.421</td> <td>16.5</td> <td>21-25</td> <td>3-10 </td> <td>19-20</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>30</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>19-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>19-18</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>30</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.390</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>21-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>19-20</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>28</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.368</td> <td>20.5</td> <td>15-31</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>16-22</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>26</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.342</td> <td>22.5</td> <td>13-33</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>17-20</td> <td>9-30 </td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>53</td> <td>0.303</td> <td>25.5</td> <td>15-31</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>12-26</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

Ugh, winning last night didn't even advance us, since the 3 other teams we're competing with also won their games. With 6 games left, though, New York's probably out of the playoffs.

*Games to watch today:

*None

*Tomorrow:

*Pistons @ Knicks 7:30 PM ET NBATV
Magic @ Bucks 8:00 PM ET NBALP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 8th*

None

*April 9th*

Pistons 91 Knicks 83

Magic 117 Bucks 94

*April 10th*

Nets 96 Wizards 92

Bulls 98 Knicks 69


<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>50</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.649</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>33-14</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>24-14</td> <td>26-13</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.595</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>34-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>30-10</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>45</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.577</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>31-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>28-10</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4x</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.538</td> <td>8.5</td> <td>25-23</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>25-13</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.590</td> <td>4.5</td> <td>27-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.506</td> <td>11.0</td> <td>25-22</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>26-13</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.481</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>27-20</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>15-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.468</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>22-25</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>34</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.442</td> <td>16.0</td> <td>24-23</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>32</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.416</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>21-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-18</td> <td>11-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>32</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.410</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>21-27</td> <td>3-10 </td> <td>19-21</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.405</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>23-26</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>29</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.372</td> <td>21.5</td> <td>16-32</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>17-22</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>26</td> <td>51</td> <td>0.338</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>13-34</td> <td>1-13 </td> <td>17-21</td> <td>9-30 </td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>54</td> <td>0.299</td> <td>27.0</td> <td>15-32</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>12-26</td> <td>11-28</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 4</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tonight:*

Magic @ Pistons 8 PM ET ESPN


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 11th*

Pistons 104 Magic 99

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="16">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">z-Detroit</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>51</td> <td>27</td> <td>.654</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>25-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>34-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-7</nobr></td> <td>96.2</td> <td>91.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">x-Chicago</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>47</td> <td>32</td> <td>.595</td> <td>4 ½</td> <td><nobr>30-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>34-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-4</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>94.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">y-Toronto</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>45</td> <td>33</td> <td>.577</td> <td>6</td> <td><nobr>28-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-4</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>98.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">y-Miami</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>43</td> <td>36</td> <td>.544</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>95.0</td> <td>95.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">x-Cleveland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>46</td> <td>32</td> <td>.590</td> <td>5</td> <td><nobr>27-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>96.4</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">x-Washington</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>39</td> <td>39</td> <td>.500</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-7</nobr></td> <td>105.2</td> <td>105.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">New Jersey</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>37</td> <td>40</td> <td>.481</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-6</nobr></td> <td>97.5</td> <td>98.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Orlando</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>36</td> <td>42</td> <td>.462</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>23-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-7</nobr></td> <td>94.7</td> <td>94.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Indiana</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>35</td> <td>43</td> <td>.449</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>22-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-8</nobr></td> <td>95.4</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="redfont">-2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Philadelphia</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>33</td> <td>45</td> <td>.423</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>21-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-7</nobr></td> <td>94.6</td> <td>97.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.1</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">New York</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>32</td> <td>46</td> <td>.410</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>19-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-10</nobr></td> <td>97.6</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="redfont">-2.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Charlotte</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>32</td> <td>47</td> <td>.405</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-7</nobr></td> <td>96.9</td> <td>100.8</td> <td class="redfont">-3.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Atlanta</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>29</td> <td>49</td> <td>.372</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>17-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-10</nobr></td> <td>93.7</td> <td>98.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Milwaukee</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>26</td> <td>52</td> <td>.333</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>17-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-35</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-14</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>104.0</td> <td class="redfont">-4.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Boston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>23</td> <td>55</td> <td>.295</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-33</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>96.0</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="redfont">-3.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tonight*

New Jersey @ Cleveland TNT (on TV now)

*Games to watch tomorrow*

Knicks @ Nets 7:30 PM ET NBALP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 12th*

Cavs 94 Nets 76

*April 13th

*Nets 100 Knicks 86

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1e</sup></td> <td>51</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.646</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>34-15</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>25-14</td> <td>26-14</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>35-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>31-10</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.582</td> <td>5.0</td> <td>32-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4se</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.550</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>27-23</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-13</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.595</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>28-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>28-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.506</td> <td>11.0</td> <td>26-23</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>26-13</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7x</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.481</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>28-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>23-17</td> <td>15-24</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.462</td> <td>14.5</td> <td>22-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>13-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>35</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.443</td> <td>16.0</td> <td>25-24</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>33</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.423</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>22-26</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>21-18</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New York<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.405</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>21-28</td> <td>3-11 </td> <td>19-21</td> <td>13-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>23-27</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>29</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.367</td> <td>22.0</td> <td>16-33</td> <td>5-11 </td> <td>17-23</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>27</td> <td>52</td> <td>0.342</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>14-35</td> <td>1-14 </td> <td>17-22</td> <td>10-30</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>56</td> <td>0.291</td> <td>28.0</td> <td>15-34</td> <td>7-9 </td> <td>12-28</td> <td>11-28</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 6</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch today

*Magic @ Sixers NBALP (on now)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 14th

*Magic 104 Sixers 87

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1e</sup></td> <td>51</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.646</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>34-15</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>25-14</td> <td>26-14</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>35-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>31-10</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.582</td> <td>5.0</td> <td>32-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4se</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.550</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>27-23</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-13</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.595</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>28-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>28-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>39</td> <td>0.506</td> <td>11.0</td> <td>26-23</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>26-13</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7x</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.481</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>28-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>23-17</td> <td>15-24</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.468</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>23-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana</td> <td>35</td> <td>44</td> <td>0.443</td> <td>16.0</td> <td>25-24</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.418</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>22-27</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>21-19</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New York<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.405</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>21-28</td> <td>3-11 </td> <td>19-21</td> <td>13-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">*C*harlotte<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>23-27</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>29</td> <td>50</td> <td>0.367</td> <td>22.0</td> <td>16-33</td> <td>5-11 </td> <td>17-23</td> <td>12-27</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>27</td> <td>52</td> <td>0.342</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>14-35</td> <td>1-14 </td> <td>17-22</td> <td>10-30</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>56</td> <td>0.291</td> <td>28.0</td> <td>15-34</td> <td>7-9 </td> <td>12-28</td> <td>11-28</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 6</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tomorrow

*Kings @ Clippers 3:30 PM ET
Wolves @ Warriors 3:30 PM ET
Sixers @ Pistons 6:00 PM ET NBALP
Celtics @ Magic 6:00 PM ET NBALP

We own the tiebreaker with Orlando, so to make the playoffs, we have to beat at least two of New Jersey, Atlanta, and Washington, and they have to lose to at least two of Boston, Washington, and Miami.

To get our draft pick this year(non-lottery style), Philadelphia has to tie us. If they lose one game, they won't tie us for conference wins, so they have to win all 3 of their remaining, and we have to lose all 3 remaining games. Minnesota or Sacramento would also have to tie us, which means them winning all their games, and us losing all ours. So, two of those 3 teams will have to beat us, Philly by record, and Minnesota/Sacramento by tiebreaker.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

One word: Nothing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*April 15th

*Kings 105 Clippers 100

Warriors 121 Wolves 108

Sixers 102 Pistons 91

Magic 88 Celtics 86

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1e</sup></td> <td>51</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.638</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>34-16</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>25-15</td> <td>26-14</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>49</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.605</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>36-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>31-10</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.588</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>33-17</td> <td>11-4 </td> <td>30-10</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4se</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.550</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>27-23</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-13</td> <td>17-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>48</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.600</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>29-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>29-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.500</td> <td>11.0</td> <td>26-24</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>26-14</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7x</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.488</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>29-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>23-17</td> <td>16-24</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8x</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.475</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>24-26</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>24-16</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>35</td> <td>45</td> <td>0.438</td> <td>16.0</td> <td>25-25</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>22-18</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Philadelphia<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>34</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.425</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>23-27</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>21-19</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Charlotte<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.407</td> <td>18.5</td> <td>24-27</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>13-28</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>19.0</td> <td>21-29</td> <td>3-12 </td> <td>19-21</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Atlanta<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>29</td> <td>51</td> <td>0.363</td> <td>22.0</td> <td>16-34</td> <td>5-11 </td> <td>17-23</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Milwaukee<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>27</td> <td>53</td> <td>0.338</td> <td>24.0</td> <td>14-36</td> <td>1-14 </td> <td>17-23</td> <td>10-30</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>23</td> <td>57</td> <td>0.288</td> <td>28.0</td> <td>15-35</td> <td>7-9 </td> <td>12-28</td> <td>11-29</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 7</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Western Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Western</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Dallas<sup class="super">1w</sup></td> <td>66</td> <td>14</td> <td>0.825</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>39-11</td> <td>14-2 </td> <td>36-5 </td> <td>30-9 </td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Phoenix<sup class="super">2p</sup></td> <td>61</td> <td>19</td> <td>0.763</td> <td>5.0</td> <td>36-14</td> <td>11-4 </td> <td>33-7 </td> <td>28-12</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 5</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">San Antonio<sup class="super">3x</sup></td> <td>58</td> <td>22</td> <td>0.725</td> <td>8.0</td> <td>38-12</td> <td>10-5 </td> <td>31-9 </td> <td>27-13</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Utah<sup class="super">4nw</sup></td> <td>49</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.613</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>30-20</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>20-21</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Houston<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>51</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.638</td> <td>15.0</td> <td>27-23</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>27-13</td> <td>24-16</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Denver<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.538</td> <td>23.0</td> <td>25-25</td> <td>8-7 </td> <td>22-18</td> <td>21-19</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">L.A. Lakers<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.500</td> <td>26.0</td> <td>26-24</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>24-16</td> <td>16-24</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Golden State<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.500</td> <td>26.0</td> <td>26-24</td> <td>6-10 </td> <td>29-11</td> <td>11-29</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">L.A. Clippers</td> <td>39</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.488</td> <td>27.0</td> <td>22-28</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>25-15</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Orleans<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.463</td> <td>29.0</td> <td>21-29</td> <td>6-10 </td> <td>24-17</td> <td>13-26</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Sacramento<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>47</td> <td>0.413</td> <td>33.0</td> <td>18-32</td> <td>5-10 </td> <td>20-19</td> <td>13-28</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Portland<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>34.0</td> <td>19-31</td> <td>7-8 </td> <td>18-22</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Minnesota<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>48</td> <td>0.400</td> <td>34.0</td> <td>18-32</td> <td>6-9 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Seattle<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>49</td> <td>0.388</td> <td>35.0</td> <td>18-32</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>20-20</td> <td>11-29</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Memphis<sup class="super">o</sup></td> <td>20</td> <td>60</td> <td>0.250</td> <td>46.0</td> <td>12-38</td> <td>1-14 </td> <td>13-27</td> <td>7-33 </td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
4th in Central
9th in East
19th in League

*Games to watch tomorrow*

Hornets @ Kings 10 PM ET NBALP

Go Kings!


----------

